

A comic about how IE failed to support XHTML for a decade - yuhong
http://i.imgur.com/LzcFT.png

======
rudiger
Whatever. I can't blame them for not supporting XHTML for so long; it's a
useless standard if you ask me.

~~~
yuhong
Except they finally did recently in IE9.

------
yuhong
Not to mention how long it will take for IE8 to die.

